# Basic water test



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi,

I've become a tad obsessed by searching out the best water for my brewed coffee. I thought I'd share the results of my experiment this week. I made an Aeropress brew of Hasbean Costa Rica Finca de Licho Yellow Honey Vila Sarchi to exactly the same recipe and technique each day this week. The only thing I changed was the water. Here were my results, in worst to best order:

Hausgrind dial 1.10

Paper filter (rinsed)

Aeropress inverted 1 min, plunge 30 sec

15.5g coffee

250g water

Tesco Clearview:

Flavours somewhat muted. Very drying on the tongue. I would say massively underextracted.

Tesco Clearview put through BWT water filter:

Slightly less drying on the tongue. A bit better but still lacking in flavour. Bitter aftertaste.

Tap water put through BWT water:

- An improvement. Nice front-end sweetness. Still lacking complexity. Bitter aftertaste.

Waitrose essential water

- Improvement again. Sweetness is still there, overall a smoother cup with less bitterness.

Waitrose essential put through BWT filter:

- Definitely the best. More balanced. Hardly any bitterness. Clarity of flavour is more pronounced.

So despite hearding good things about Tesco Clearview, I was massively underwhelmed by it. Infact if that was the only water in the world I honestly thing I would drink tea instead. It was that bad! However, it could be the case that a different recipe would be needed to get the best out of the water. Maybe it's lower mineral content means it needs more time to extract?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

fluffles said:


> However, it could be the case that a different recipe would be needed to get the best out of the water. Maybe it's lower mineral content means it needs more time to extract?


Indeed, I did a rough A/B test just Volvic vs tap water in 2 French presses, tasted at different times, it was tortoise & hare situation...the Volvic just clinched it overall. However, I have (at home) noticed a tendency for muggy, boggy flavours steeping with tap water, or from using certain kettles with Volvic, so now I just use Volvic & glass kettles. As the tap water in my region seems fine, I have to assume it's a piping issue relevant to my block.

It would really be good to refine the recipes with each water sample, to get the best result from each, then A/B...but that means more Aeropresses (or, try cupping?)...at the moment you are potentially changing the extraction level when changing the water, which is another variable.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

fluffles said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've become a tad obsessed by searching out the best water for my brewed coffee. I thought I'd share the results of my experiment this week. I made an Aeropress brew of Hasbean Costa Rica Finca de Licho Yellow Honey Vila Sarchi to exactly the same recipe and technique each day this week. The only thing I changed was the water. Here were my results, in worst to best order:
> 
> ...


IMHO, Clearview is not good for coffee extractions, even though it has low bicarb it doesn't have enough Ca/Mg to really extract much, you are essentially getting less of everything across the spectrum. Ashbeck or Volvic work better for me from the bottle. Volvic through MG2+ filter worked nicely but it's a little bright for some.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I use clearview for filter coffee exclusively at home and while results are not quite as good as the water at the roastery (using the same recipe) still makes delicious chemex/v60 etc etc.

however i have never made a great aeropress at home or the roastery, lol !


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

Maybe Hasbean should sell water!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

maybe Vodafone HQ in Newbury should, had the best aeropresses of my life there


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> IMHO, Clearview is not good for coffee extractions, even though it has low bicarb it doesn't have enough Ca/Mg to really extract much, you are essentially getting less of everything across the spectrum. Ashbeck or Volvic work better for me from the bottle. Volvic through MG2+ filter worked nicely but it's a little bright for some.


In my CCD I find the Clearview gives more flavour than the Ashbeck, with the latter feeling decidedly muted in comparison. Maybe different waters are good for different brew methods.


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

garydyke1 said:


> maybe Vodafone HQ in Newbury should, had the best aeropresses of my life there


That you made yourself, or that they sell in the cafe?

I need to go in to HQ sometime next month so I'm interested


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

mym said:


> That you made yourself, or that they sell in the cafe?
> 
> I need to go in to HQ sometime next month so I'm interested


Made myself, costa wouldn't know an aero from a tin of pineapple.

2nd floor Kilby house. They have v hard water filter with huge Brita things. anyway, it tasted amazing , even with a poorlex.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

fluffles said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've become a tad obsessed by searching out the best water for my brewed coffee. I thought I'd share the results of my experiment this week. I made an Aeropress brew of Hasbean Costa Rica Finca de Licho Yellow Honey Vila Sarchi to exactly the same recipe and technique each day this week. The only thing I changed was the water. Here were my results, in worst to best order:
> 
> ...


The problem with this test is the fixed time for the recipe.

The water you like best might be showing as good as it can achieve. The clear view with 10+ minutes might blow your mind.

Its best to stick with a fixed water and amend recipe to suit.


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

garydyke1 said:


> Made myself, costa wouldn't know an aero from a tin of pineapple.


Well, I did wonder...











> 2nd floor Kilby house. They have v hard water filter with huge Brita things. anyway, it tasted amazing , even with a poorlex.


Noted. Thanks.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> I use clearview for filter coffee exclusively at home and while results are not quite as good as the water at the roastery (using the same recipe) still makes delicious chemex/v60 etc etc.
> 
> however i have never made a great aeropress at home or the roastery, lol !


I take it all back, over the last few weeks I've been getting some great results with brewed coffee and clearview. Never had much success for espresso though.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Is clear view the ashbeck water or are they different?

James


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

They are different.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Rather than start a new thread...I've had a read of what SCAA stuff is available online but that didn't specifically mention target bicarb levels. Anyone link me to more detailed stuff on target mineral content? 20mg/l sodium is good?


----------

